# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  Thế giới game qua ống kính Minecraft

## giamcannhanh

minecraft là một game rất kén người chơi, nhưng không ai có thể phủ nhận sự nổi bật của game trong thị trường video game cạnh tranh đầy khốc liệt hiện nay. với việc minecraft cho phép người chơi tự do thỏa sức sáng tạo, đã có rất nhiều công trình kiến trúc thật ngoài đời được những minecraft-er tái hiện lại cực kì hoành tráng và chi tiết trong thế giới của game. thế nhưng không chỉ dừng lại ở đó, nhiều công trình trong những game quen thuộc cũng được những game thủ minecraft đầy sáng tạo chuyển thành những tác phẩm nghệ thuật thật sự, được tạo nên bởi những khối gạch đầy màu sắc. *super mario 64* những minecraft-er tài năng đến từ trang phụ minecraftmario của trang tin tức bằng hình ảnh reddit đã làm việc vất vả trong một thời gian dài để tái tạo lại toàn bộ các màn chơi trong super mario 64. kết hợp minecraft và mario có vẻ là một ý tưởng khá hợp lí. mario – một kẻ suốt ngày đi đập phá những cục gạch – chẳng khác gì tên creeper đáng ghét trong minecraft cả.  bob-omb battlefield. cool, cool mountain.​ the princess”s secret slide.​ tick tock tock.​ *the legend of zelda: ocarina of time (hyrule)* những chàng trai đến từ project hyrule đã tạo nên một vùng hyrule phiên bản ocarina of time cực kì chi tiết. chỉ cần nhìn vào,bạn thậm chí còn có thể cảm nhận cảm giác bị những chú gà cucco mổ tới chết của chàng link tội nghiệp.    ​*pokemon (vùng kanto)* bạn nghĩ rằng bạn là một fan hâm mộ cuồng nhất của những game pokemon thế hệ đầu tiên? còn chưa chắc, đội ngũ the pokecraft team thậm chí còn tái hiện lại cả khu vực kanto trong thế giới minecraft. nếu bạn đủ tự tin, hãy thử sức với mod pixelmod, cho phép những trận chiến pokemon diễn ra ngay tại trong minecraft.  ​*halo (the silent cartographer)* user với nickname gravemind2401 của reddit đã xây dựng lại một trong những màn chơi hay nhất của halo chỉ với các khối gạch góc cạnh.

*bioshock (rapture)* một đội ngũ được dẫn dắt bởi jam session ein đã tái hiện lại thành phố bỏ hoang rapture, và quay lại trong một đoạn clip walkthrough rất tuyệt vời. truyen sex
welcome to rapture.​ ngoài ra, còn có một project khác được thực hiện bởi nhóm planet minecraft thậm chí có vẻ còn chi tiết hơn.*mass effect (the presidim)* này được thực hiện bởi johnazerty. the citadel trong thế giới minecraft trông ấn tượng không kém gì so với đồ xịn. 

*world of warcraft (azeroth)* 

game nào ngốn thời gian dữ dội hơn, wow hay minecraft? 2 trong những tựa game thành công nhất trong lịch sử kết hợp lại với nhau trong một mô hình azeroth cực kì chi tiết, thậm chí có lẽ là trở thành 1 trong những mô hình chi tiết nhất đã từng xuất hiện trên internettruyện người lớn

----------

